# What do ya think of this Headset color?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Chris King Sotto Vocce headset.

Starting with the cap: Red, Blue, Gold, Green. 

Kinda like the 5 colors of the Colnago emblem, except the above headset color combo is missing the Black. There is an ebay'er that allows making your own color combos so I thought this would look cool on a PR00 Colnago. What do you all think?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

too me that kinda thing always looks messed up uniformity is key but then again it might be my obsessive compulsive tendancies showing


----------



## schimanski (Jan 11, 2002)

Did you get that colour combo?

I've got different colours on mine. Top cap and the part below stem should be the same colour. Had those two as different colours and didn't like it. IMHO it looks better from the riders perspective when those two are the same colour and that's the only perspective that really matters.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

i think its bling, but being conservative, i would stick with 1 color.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It definitely isn't for me. I thought about going for red and green on my ST01, and then thought better about it and went with straight red.


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

Sounds ugly


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Didn't do it.  I have a green and a red King headset to choose from. Actually, my deciding factor will be which one to put on my Ti frame. I am leaning toward red on the ti frame so green will go on the ext-c. Only thing is that it is way easier to match bits of red as almost all components have red on them (Alpha Q fork, my Reynolds Attack wheels, 3T post, etc.) Not as many components have green. But oh well, the Nag will have to do with green sotto voce more than likely as all the pics I've seen of ti with red headsets looked really sharp.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

sure why the heck not....


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

World championship colors.
At one time I was considering a similar pattern but I would start with the blue stem cap and use use a color spacer to create the 5th color.

or just go with a silver and use these
http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CKHSSPC-WC


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

sounds like:


----------

